# Predator 212cc engines on sale



## Snowjob (Feb 18, 2013)

March 8, 2013

Harbor Freight has the Predator 6.5hp OHV (212cc) Horizontal shaft engines on sale for $99.99 with a coupon.
(The regular price is $180.)

The coupon I have is valid until July 3, 2013.

Check your weekly ads and magazines for the coupon.

Richie >>
.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most times the 20% off coupon and a sale price beats their item specific coupons.


----------



## Laker (Feb 13, 2013)

no luck trying this online (just for kicks) but maybe in person? It did work online on the 420cc engine (also on sale)


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i wish you could get the 212 and 420 motors with electric start. i knwo it would make the price go up but i would get one


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The 420 and 336cc engines have 12v starts and charges built in.

The 20% off coupon isn't working on the 212cc engine right now because is is on special for $99 for the parking lot sale. The coupon doesn't work on those sales.


----------



## Snowjob (Feb 18, 2013)

I was considering rebuilding my 1973 H70 Tecumseh until I saw the price for a complete rebuilding kit....$80 plus $10 shipping on eBay.
Plus my time spent in doing the rebuild.

For $37 more, I can get a new Harbor Freight Predator engine for $100 on sale, plus $7.00 for shipping, and $20.00 for a 2 year replacement warranty = $127.00.

A MUCH better deal...!!

Richie >>
.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Plus the Predator is a modern OHV engine and unlike the Tecumseh's they are not likely to break a connecting rod either unless you remove the governor. The Predator is also very good on gasoline and I can blow my driveway many times before it runs out of gasoline. I really like this engine and for $99 it's a great replacement engine.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck finding part's for the predator at your local dealers.


----------



## MTD1014 (Feb 17, 2013)

69ariens said:


> Good luck finding part's for the predator at your local dealers.


OMG!!!! Look at that half empty glass over there. . . . 

For $99 I can buy a WHOLE engine and use it for parts  Harbor Freight engines are an incredible deal!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Good luck finding part's for the predator at your local dealers.


Yes at a local dealer that would be true but since you have an internet connection you are set. The Predator 212cc is the darling of the carting world and tons of parts are available for the Predator 212cc. Just go to NR racing and you will be amazed at all the high performance part that are available, Tecumseh parts are not all that available either now. Plus they are only $99.99 on sale so if you totally grenade one you can replace it cheaper than you can fix it.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Ok I checked nr and a lot of parts say (will not fit predator) But I can get a header and a big bore carb for it. Look my point is if i need to get a part today so I can get the job done today. IS A local dealer going to have the part on the shelf like a briggs or tecumseh? I think not. Do I want to wait for or pay for over night shipping, no. Like I have said in past post I do own one and only bought it because no one had a motor in stock. The predator does run well I give it that.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Personally i like the older harbor freight Greyhound engines. These engines are an exact copy of the honda GX series of engines and you can interchange whatever parts you like with genuine Honda parts or aftermarket parts that fit the GX series Honda.. I have three of them in use and have never had a problem and I have three still new in the box, so i have plenty of parts or engines to spare. I have the 6.5hp versions that I got when they were clearing them out at 69.00 each. Bought [email protected] and only 6.99 shipping on the order for a grand total of 286.95 for 4 engines I also have one of the larger 11hp greyhound with electric start on my 1984 26" Cub Cadet and it runs flawlessly (this one uses Honda GX parts as well) Aftermarket parts for the GX are plentiful and cheap


----------

